# Smoked Cream Cheese is SOOOOO Good!!!



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2021)

Some of you may have seen this already but for those that haven't, this is so easy to do and the return on investment is out of this world!

Lay the cream cheese on a flat cookie sheet or shallow pan and sprinkle your favorite barbecue rub all over it. I used my own original rub on one and my Texas style rub on the other one but man the possibilities are absolutely endless!

Someone commented on the video earlier that smoked cream cheese is really good with bacon jam on top.. I started drooling at the mere though

Once the rub is applied, set up your smoker for indirect cooking at 160-180 if possible. Unlike most cold smoking, it's good to have a little heat so the cream cheese can get all warm and gooey inside by the time it's finished smoking.

Let it smoke for about 3 hours and then dig in with some of your favorite crackers or even pretzels and chips. Life is good my friends!

_*Note*: You can do this as high as 225 if you need to but you'll probably want to reduce the time in the smoker to only 1.5 to 2 hours if you have to go that high. _


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2021)

Never thought to smoke cream cheese!
How do you come up with this stuff?
Of course I will be giving it a try, especially since Judy bought a box of cream cheese yesterday for some bagels she made.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Never thought to smoke cream cheese!
> How do you come up with this stuff?
> Of course I will be giving it a try, especially since Judy bought a box of cream cheese yesterday for some bagels she made.
> Al



Amazingly enough... it also holds it's shape really well in the heat. 

Let me know what you think after you've tried it, Al.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 14, 2021)

I did this a while back... I wasn't impressed as others seem to be.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 14, 2021)

I’ve seen this making the rounds on some of the Facebook groups and people seem to love it. I’ve not done it yet but want to try smoking some and then making a smoked salted caramel cheese cake with it. Could be awful but might be great.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Never thought to smoke cream cheese!
> How do you come up with this stuff?
> Of course I will be giving it a try, especially since Judy bought a box of cream cheese yesterday for some bagels she made.
> Al


I can see it now;
Judy: Hey, Al what happened to the cream cheese I just bought?
Al: What cream cheese?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I can see it now;
> Judy: Hey, Al what happened to the cream cheese I just bought?
> Al: What cream cheese?



Well what do you think I did with it?
I SMOKED IT!!!!!
Honestly I think it would be good on a bagel too!
Gotta try this!
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve seen this making the rounds on some of the Facebook groups and people seem to love it. I’ve not done it yet but want to try smoking some and then making a smoked salted caramel cheese cake with it. Could be awful but might be great.



I didn't realize it was trending like that.. I keep a notebook of ideas and I eventually get around to trying them. A lot of them are no good, but some of them are like, okay, I have to share that one

My next batch will include mixing in some shredded cheddar, jalapeño perhaps, onions, maybe mix the seasoning into the cheese, as you can see the wheels are still turning.

We'll see how that goes.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Well what do you think I did with it?
> I SMOKED IT!!!!!
> Honestly I think it would be good on a bagel too!
> Gotta try this!
> Al



She'll forgive you after she tastes how good it is


----------



## seenred (Oct 14, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> Amazingly enough... it also holds it's shape really well in the heat.
> 
> Let me know what you think after you've tried it, Al.



This is the part that surprises me…would have thought that cream cheese would melt into a liquified gooey mess at temps of 180-225.

Good idea…I’m definitely trying this!

Thanks Jeff!  

Red


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Of course I will be giving it a try, especially since Judy bought a box of cream cheese yesterday for some bagels she made.



Jeez Al, you didn't have to go and post this now did you?  I made my first ever batch of soft pretzels day before yesterday and they came out amazingly well. Both of us and the neighbors fell all over them, especially white the white cheddar cream sauce I made to dunk them in. Gotta say though, Jeff's idea of the smoked cream cheese and yours with the pretzels has me getting ready to make a second batch. Thanks guys...I think 

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 14, 2021)

Wow! I gotta try that with some Buffalo chicken dip!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 14, 2021)

I smoke cream cheese! Wife makes a cheese ball with it! Turns out really good!

Someone on this forum smoked cream cheese with Everything Bagel seasoning. That looked good!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> I smoke cream cheese! Wife makes a cheese ball with it! Turns out really good!
> 
> Someone on this forum smoked cream cheese with Everything Bagel seasoning. That looked good!



Smoked cheese ball sounds GREAT!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 14, 2021)

OK Jeff, you can stop now, my to-do list is already too long...


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 14, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I didn't realize it was trending like that.. I keep a notebook of ideas and I eventually get around to trying them. A lot of them are no good, but some of them are like, okay, I have to share that one
> 
> My next batch will include mixing in some shredded cheddar, jalapeño perhaps, onions, maybe mix the seasoning into the cheese, as you can see the wheels are still turning.
> 
> We'll see how that goes.


All sounds good. Heck maybe mix in onion and salmon for a Bagel spread.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 14, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I didn't realize it was trending like that.. I keep a notebook of ideas and I eventually get around to trying them. A lot of them are no good, but some of them are like, okay, I have to share that one
> 
> My next batch will include mixing in some shredded cheddar, jalapeño perhaps, onions, maybe mix the seasoning into the cheese, as you can see the wheels are still turning.
> 
> We'll see how that goes.



I feel like the shredded cheese might make the cream cheese separate when it melts... something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 14, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> OK Jeff, you can stop now, my to-do list is already too long...


Yeah, I feel your pain. My browser is running out of bookmark space....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey 

 jcam222
 I bet if you popped a couple blocks in the toaster after you smoked them, you know kind of like a reverse sear, it would give them a nice crunch and add an additional flavor dimension sure to blow your guests away. I will let you give it a shot first. I guarantee it wont even make a mess!!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 14, 2021)

We like ours with pepper jelly.  And I've coaxed them in a rib glaze also.
Mighty tasty


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 14, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hey @jcam222 I bet if you popped a couple blocks in the toaster after you smoked them, you know kind of like a reverse sear, it would give them a nice crunch and add an additional flavor dimension sure to blow your guests away. I will let you give it a shot first. I guarantee it wont even make a mess!!


Air fry it


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 14, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hey @jcam222 I bet if you popped a couple blocks in the toaster after you smoked them, you know kind of like a reverse sear, it would give them a nice crunch and add an additional flavor dimension sure to blow your guests away. I will let you give it a shot first. I guarantee it wont even make a mess!!


Oh man you are cracking me up. That’s hilarious.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 14, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> I smoke cream cheese! Wife makes a cheese ball with it! Turns out really good!
> 
> Someone on this forum smoked cream cheese with Everything Bagel seasoning. That looked good!



my wife makes cheese balls this time of year I’m now going to have to have her make one for me out of smoked stuff!!

PS thanks for post this Jeff!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 15, 2021)

Jeff,
How about cold smoking (no heat) the cream cheese?   Would you not get the same results?

Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 15, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Jeff,
> How about cold smoking (no heat) the cream cheese?   Would you not get the same results?
> 
> Craig


Craig,

If you’re just using it for something else and don’t need it to be soft and warm inside, then no problem at all.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2021)

I've had the smoked cream cheese in pork shots , and it's really good . I almost like it best cold the next morning . 


TulsaJeff said:


> My next batch will include mixing in some shredded cheddar, jalapeño perhaps, onions, maybe mix the seasoning into the cheese, as you can see the wheels are still turning.


 I did a block this morning . Man it's good like this . I remembered your comment about mixing something in next time . So I opened the top after smoking  and mixed in some of the rub I used and mixed it up . Pretty good , but I'm thinking do this as it's smoking . The outside acts as a bowl . When it gets soft mix in whatever . Then let it smoke some more . Maybe mix around a couple times as it's smoking . I had it half eaten by the time I thought about it .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I've had the smoked cream cheese in pork shots , and it's really good . I almost like it best cold the next morning .
> 
> I did a block this morning . Man it's good like this . I remembered your comment about mixing something in next time . So I opened the top after smoking  and mixed in some of the rub I used and mixed it up . Pretty good , but I'm thinking do this as it's smoking . The outside acts as a bowl . When it gets soft mix in whatever . Then let it smoke some more . Maybe mix around a couple times as it's smoking . I had it half eaten by the time I thought about it .
> View attachment 513669


Mines about ready to come out of the smoker... now that I see this I think next time I need to figure out some kind of vessel to place underneath it! So I can pick it up and eat like a sandwich!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 1, 2022)

I recently did a brick seasoned with roasted garlic powder, toasted onion powder, and Plowboy's Yardbird rub.  I liked it better after it cooled for a while, and it was awesome served with some hot pepper bacon jam as a topper.  For me I can see using some sort of accent topper.  Roasted garlic, maybe salsa, relish or even something like a thick cranberry sauce.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 5, 2022)

I can see right now that I'm gonna have to do the cream cheese smoke all over again.. my inaugural smoke was good but all of you guys have been doing this and they ALL look WAY better than mine 

Be watching for a redux soon!


----------

